# Vintage Watch Midsize



## Sonny76 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi. New to the forum so apologies if this topic has been covered to exhaustion, but are 60s watches too small or just as cool? Any thoughts appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Take a look and you tell me

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=sixties+watches&client=opera&hs=ljy&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwin_aXMpbjTAhVPaVAKHSYuCwwQ_AUICSgC&biw=1902&bih=944


----------



## Sonny76 (Apr 22, 2017)

Well yeh thats what I thought! Love the styling :yes: Tried to upload a pic, but having issues. Does this forum allow pics?


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes the forum does allow pictures, you need to upload to a third party site (imgur, flickr etc) and then insert the link.

As to the original question, if you are an average size wrist or smaller these vintage are great. If you have very large wrists I guess the size isn't ideal.


----------



## Sonny76 (Apr 22, 2017)

dateposted-public

Thanks Daveyboyz. I've tried loading a pic of an old NOS Omega to flickr but the URL won't load on here for some reason? Above is the closest thing to a 'link' (ctrl+click) as I've found possible to include without complication. I basically like the watch but seemingly in todays larger watch wearing society it seems a little, well, little :huh:

Just putting it out there for others to comment on...

Thanks.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

You just have to paste a link which ends in .jpg .gif etc


----------



## Sonny76 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks hughlle :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

And personally i think it looks great, although I'd wear it above the wrist bone where the arm is a little slimmer. By all !Eams post some close up photos, looks like a very nice watch


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Size isn't a big issue as far as I am concerned if you like it wear it my smallest is 33mm and largest 45mm, they were fine back in the day after all.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

All 33-34 mm

Too small...nah! :biggrin:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

For the truth about large watches we have to step outside of the forum and its shady collection of what would be called members because they are a different animal. We need to look at the general public. Wearing a large watch is all about being noticed, and having it noticed that you wear a watch. especially in this day and age where everyone has the time on their phone. The size of watches has been driven by the fashion industry and has nothing to do with the "well people are just bigger now." A watch would once upon a time complement the wearers sense and style of dress rather than try to hog all the attention. A watch should be considered to be like a bracelet that has a very distinct function.... it tells the time. now if your the sort to wear a chunky great bracelet then get a chunky great watch :thumbsup: . If you want the barmaid and everyone else at the bar to notice the chunk of stainless on your wrist as you enticingly wave your twenty quid note because it's your shout. Then once again the choice is easy. I could go on but.... I think you get the point.

See above post by Avo for how it should be done :yes:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Why, thank you, Steve.

:biggrin:


----------



## Sonny76 (Apr 22, 2017)

hughlle said:


> And personally i think it looks great, although I'd wear it above the wrist bone where the arm is a little slimmer. By all !Eams post some close up photos, looks like a very nice watch


 Thanks hughlle. Here a few more pics... The back of the case had a purple film/seal on it that I removed the other day. Was sold as NOS so really pleased with it 









SBryantgb said:


> For the truth about large watches we have to step outside of the forum and its shady collection of what would be called members because they are a different animal. We need to look at the general public. Wearing a large watch is all about being noticed, and having it noticed that you wear a watch. especially in this day and age where everyone has the time on their phone. The size of watches has been driven by the fashion industry and has nothing to do with the "well people are just bigger now." A watch would once upon a time complement the wearers sense and style of dress rather than try to hog all the attention. A watch should be considered to be like a bracelet that has a very distinct function.... it tells the time. now if your the sort to wear a chunky great bracelet then get a chunky great watch :thumbsup: . If you want the barmaid and everyone else at the bar to notice the chunk of stainless on your wrist as you enticingly wave your twenty quid note because it's your shout. Then once again the choice is easy. I could go on but.... I think you get the point.
> 
> See above post by Avo for how it should be done :yes:


 Amen.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Um... this is not going to go well. Can i ask how much you really really like this watch?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

SBryantgb said:


> Um... this is not going to go well. Can i ask how much you really really like this watch?


  RU thinkin'...?


----------



## Sonny76 (Apr 22, 2017)

SBryantgb said:


> Um... this is not going to go well. Can i ask how much you really really like this watch?


 Oh no, this doesn't sound good


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Firstly I'm not expert but, and I hate to say this........ I don't believe that is a genuine Omega. Hopefully someone better train will be along shortly.


----------



## Sonny76 (Apr 22, 2017)

SBryantgb said:


> Firstly I'm not expert but, and I hate to say this........ I don't believe that is a genuine Omega. Hopefully someone better train will be along shortly.


 Oh ok. I did have my suspicions re the laser etching on the back. Is this what has caught your eye?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

It was one of the things... yes


----------



## Sonny76 (Apr 22, 2017)

SBryantgb said:


> It was one of the things... yes


 Oh right :huh: Could you let me know what other signs there are? Thanks in advance...


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

The case looks wrong

the crown is to big

the bezel appears to be plastic

the markings on the bezel appears to be silk screened

The hands are wrong

However the Omega logo looks top notch :thumbsup:

Can you return it?


----------



## Sonny76 (Apr 22, 2017)

SBryantgb said:


> The case looks wrong
> 
> the crown is to big
> 
> ...


 The bezel is metal and I'm not sure how to tell if they're silk screened or not? It is the 31mm 'Midsize' not the larger 120m Seamaster if this makes a difference to the size of the crown and how the case looks?? How should the hands be, out of curiosity? Thanks.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

As i said I'm not an expert. However I can tell you for sure that if it is gen then the hands have been painted as has the dial and its had a poor lume job done on it. It is definitely not NOS. The case engraving still bugs me, and I thought these had the knurled edges on the bezel in silver










Are you able to check the movement?


----------



## Sonny76 (Apr 22, 2017)

Here's a pic from the inside to the back of the case. I can see a case number has been etched out :huh: Plus a pic of the movement. Do you not think it's a genuine Omega? Thanks.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I was just looking through and I have to say I didn't even question it till I saw the back and a big red flag went up. My gut said its all wrong then I saw the movement and wasn't as sure any longer.

NOS is sometimes a watch assembled with a bunch of random parts, but I don't see how it explains the back which should look more akin to something like this.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

O



Daveyboyz said:


> I was just looking through and I have to say I didn't even question it till I saw the back and a big red flag went up. My gut said its all wrong then I saw the movement and wasn't as sure any longer.
> 
> NOS is sometimes a watch assembled with a bunch of random parts, but I don't see how it explains the back which should look more akin to something like this.


 Thats what I though ... until I saw this










Okay here's what I think, The back has been polished and re engraved. The watch is gen, but has been tarted up to appear NOS to the unaccustomed eye.

http://www.lionseek.com/watches/brand/omega-3/omega-seamaster-120-31mm-cheap-1b63f7


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Dial is redialed or maybe it could have been a service replacement ? It looks pretty similar to the original one.

Hands have been repainted or something like that.

Movement and crown look alright to me.

Bezel looks a little dubious. It seems to check out but the paint is just... I don't know. Maybe it really is NOS and that's how it looked. Could it have been repainted/recoated or something ?

The inner side of the case back is OK I think...Shape is good but the outside markings are a little thick...And the 120M should be inverted.


----------



## Sonny76 (Apr 22, 2017)

First off thanks everyone for your hard work, it was a bit touch and go for a while whether it was going in the vice or not! So I guess what I have is a privately built Omega 120m Seamster made from seemingly both new, old, painted and different original parts? However definitely NOT a NOS example as advertised!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

If you're cool the size of your watch doesn't matter.










If your vain and follow fashion trends and care too much about what others think, then you're not cool enough to wear a "small" watch. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Sonny76 (Apr 22, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> If you're cool the size of your watch doesn





WRENCH said:


> If you're cool the size of your watch doesn't matter.


 That's exactly what I wanted to hear :biggrin:


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

The printing on the dial (particularly the T swiss made T bit) looks a bit too bold... I agree with these above, the movement looking good is the main clue that it is not an imitation but the few oddities suggesting its been refurbished or otherwise spruced up. It isn't so unusual that watches described as NOS are stretching a point in some way, a lot of Omega's surfaced a few years back which were sold as original but a bunch of cases turned up and were sold to someone with a lot of spare movements, they combined to make some "New old stock" Omega's which weren't doubted by 90% who bought them but the keen eyed worked out what was going on because of a mismatch or discrepancy of some sort.

Thankfully such occurrences are relatively uncommon but it pays to be wary.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

As said there were "NOS" Omegas being offered for sale built from new parts a couple of years ago or so, I remember reading about them on various forums, and some collectors were happy to buy them as truthfully advertised. Unless coming from a trusted and respected source, I personally treat anything advertised as NOS with suspicion.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> If you're cool the size of your watch doesn't matter.


 Would like to know what watch Rockfish is wearing, he was my hero back then :yes:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> Would like to know what watch Rockfish is wearing, he was my hero back then :yes:


 Certainly would.

How cool is this ?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Certainly would.
> 
> How cool is this ?


 I appreciate that this is from the Great Escape, but I read that McQueen was very jealous of Garners driving abilities in Gran Prix. Also Garner earned two purple hearts in Korea


----------



## Sonny76 (Apr 22, 2017)

This really does seem like one of those types of NOS doesn't it! I'm not too precious that it's not an original NOS as advertised, so long as the parts are original. Upon magnification I can see dead centre of the plexiglass the tiny Omega sign visible. From what my layman eye can tell, it's only the back of the case with the poorly etched type that lets it down. Plus the crossed out original case number from the inside of the case. I'd have rather it just been left alone tbh! However, at least it seems original...of sorts. That's good enough for me.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Sonny76 said:


> That's good enough for me.


 That's what matters :thumbsup: . We went a long way round the houses, but at least you can now enjoy the watch :yes:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Sonny76 said:


> This really does seem like one of those types of NOS doesn't it! I'm not too precious that it's not an original NOS as advertised, so long as the parts are original. Upon magnification I can see dead centre of the plexiglass the tiny Omega sign visible. From what my layman eye can tell, it's only the back of the case with the poorly etched type that lets it down. Plus the crossed out original case number from the inside of the case. I'd have rather it just been left alone tbh! However, at least it seems original...of sorts. That's good enough for me.


 Good, wear it and enjoy doing so, that's the way to get your money's worth. :thumbsup:



SBryantgb said:


> Would like to know what watch Rockfish is wearing, he was my hero back then :yes:


 Watch is listed as "unknown" but I thought some eagle eye would spot it.










The man had taste.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> The man had taste.


 Uhuh Heuer Carrera,


----------



## Sonny76 (Apr 22, 2017)

SBryantgb said:


> That's what matters :thumbsup: . We went a long way round the houses, but at least you can now enjoy the watch :yes:


 SBryantgb - Exactly my friend :yes: Thanks to everybody who's helped me tonight :thumbsup: Your correspondence has been priceless, it really has. I'll just wear it and enjoy it :thumbs_up:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

:thumbsup:

It looks good on you and the size is not an issue


----------



## Sonny76 (Apr 22, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Good, wear it and enjoy doing so, that's the way to get your money's worth. :thumbsup:





SBryantgb said:


> It looks good on you and the size is not an issue


 :thumbs_up:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

WRENCH said:


> If you're cool the size of your watch doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bogart died in 1957 so he was wearing what was available and current. But the man was cool!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

AVO said:


> Bogart died in 1957 so he was wearing what was available and current. But the man was cool!


 Ah, yes, but 36mm and smaller







watches are still available, and some consider them "uncool". :laughing2dw:

Not that such would be troubling me.


----------



## Sonny76 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi. Just a quick question: I've owned a few mechanical watches over the years and always wound them forward to change time etc. Only today (for some reason) chose to wind the 565.007 movement in the aforementioned Omega 120m Seamster backwards the 15mins needed to achieve the correct time. I must admit it didn't feel 'right' doing so, but it shouldn't have ruined should it? Thanks..

671 movement! God I'm such a novice


----------



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

This is my recent addition to my vintage collection not sure if it's 1950 or 1960 unable to find any info on the model but it measures in at 37 mm by 9 mm only problem i find with some vintage watches is they are a little thin compared to modern watches sometimes you get away with a decent strap that makes the watch as to say


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

SBryantgb said:


> Take a look and you tell me
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=sixties+watches&client=opera&hs=ljy&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwin_aXMpbjTAhVPaVAKHSYuCwwQ_AUICSgC&biw=1902&bih=944


 Seeing me and my 15 quid HMT Sona (fifth line of pics down) amidst all of that Glashutte lovelieness just made my day.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Thimo said:


> Seeing me and my 15 quid HMT Sona (fith line of pics down) amidst all of that Glashutte lovleieness just made my day.


 Lovely watch :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonny76 (Apr 22, 2017)

Anyone know anyone worth their salt enough to send their vintage Omega (or any other timepiece that means a lot to them) to get serviced? I've heard of a Dutch guy on other forums who's renowned for servicing vintage watches and Omega watches specifically. Based in the UK, but I don't mind shipping abroad to the right person. If anyone could give me a heads up in the right direction, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks...


----------

